# Best tags you've seen



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd post this on Art 101, but that section is dead, and probably would go unnoticed. If this is on the wrong section though, Mods, please move.

Well, this is a thread for the best tags you've seen around forums and stuff. Sort of an inspirational thread =P

I'll start (note: NONE of these were done by me, NOR am I taking credit for any of these).












stupid 10 image limit <<


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Dec 31, 2008)

hmm let's see there was this guy that used to be on NF and posed his work here ..........his shit was awsome....... i don't remember anything bout him tho but i swear his were the best sigs i've ever seen


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

..::Dave::.. said:


> hmm let's see there was this guy that used to be on NF and posed his work here ..........his shit was awsome....... i don't remember anything bout him tho but i swear his were the best sigs i've ever seen



Kakashi vs. Tsunade

this guy, perhaps?


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

frajosg said:


> This one I dont get really, It just looks like a skeleton render, a human render and just put in front of a landscape. So nothing to comment really.



That was completely rendered in 3D.



> This one looks midly attractive, and if you coloured it yourself then ill say good job because the colours go really well. Although you should use a darker background to make the colours stand out.



It was all pen-tooled.



>



These were painted.



> For the above three I dont really know what you did there. I cant make out the stock and effects. They just look like drawings put into a tag form. Unless you created the drawings yourself they are not really that great for just cropping them. But seeing your previous work I would say you drew it yourself.



They were all drawn with pentool.



> This ones the best in my opnion. Awesome colours, very good blend into the image, excellent depth. Perfect gradients used around the focal and the colours really came out. I think you should blurr around the collars of the render it would look better.
> 
> Good job overall keep it up.



I DIDN'T DO THE TAGS.


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I did not read what you said
> sorry



=P

Some more. I have 576 tags to post <<


*Spoiler*: _1-10_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _11-20_


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh I love these threads, time to get inspired :3


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

Demon Lord said:


> Oh I love these threads, time to get inspired :3
> 
> 
> DA link
> ...



Kamangir and Fish (freshchips) are on my team on some forum, they're really great. Fish's disappeared though DD:


*Spoiler*: _21-30_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _31-40_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _41-50_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _51-60_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _61-70_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _71-80_ 






 (this was created from nothing, completely 3D rendered)


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _81-90_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _91-100_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _101-110_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _111-120 (there's one tag with nudity, so I'm spoiling that one as well)_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _121-130_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _131-140_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _141-150_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _151-160_


----------



## Tash (Dec 31, 2008)

I was waiting for somebody to post this one, probably the best tag I've ever seen.


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

Tash said:


> I was waiting for somebody to post this one, probably the best tag I've ever seen.



Hopefully, with the 400+ I have to post, you'll get a new favourite XD


*Spoiler*: _161-170_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _171-180_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _181-190_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _191-200_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _201-210_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _211-220_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _221-230_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _231-240_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _241-250_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _251-260_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _261-270_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _271-280_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _281-290_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _291-300_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _301-310_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _311-320_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _321-330_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _331-340_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _341-350_


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _351-360_


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 31, 2008)

wow u r truly a sig freak for collecting and taking the time to post all of these lol. most of them r rly rly good. a couple of them were watever.


----------



## .Tiny (Dec 31, 2008)

i really like that one

are you darkrai from pr?


----------



## Darkrai (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed I am. And you are? =D

EDIT: wow, from your signature's style, I could easily tell you were Deranged Fruit XD


----------



## .Tiny (Dec 31, 2008)

lol yea
who made that tag anyway?


----------



## Mukiru (Jan 1, 2009)

Your telling me that not all tags are made by darkrai?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I'm guessing he collected them for inspiration.

I do it too


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

None of these are mine =P It would be bad to post my own tags as inspiration.

By the way, anyone of you can post here! Post the tags you like the most!



> who made that tag anyway?



Erm, it's a famous tag, but I don't remember << vector eyes?


----------



## Mukiru (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow very nice topic so people can be inspired come on darkrai post some of your work I know your good.Oh and lets speak on msn.


And since you said we all can post though I want some C&C for this and if you like it I really thank you.

So far these are my latest sigs...


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Wow very nice topic so people can be inspired come on darkrai post some of your work I know your good.Oh and lets speak on msn.




It would be unethical, and they're nothing compared with these.

And I'm on msn =O


*Spoiler*: _361-370_


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _371-380_


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _381-390_


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _391-400_


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _401-410_


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> And since you said we all can post though I want some C&C for this and if you like it I really thank you.
> 
> So far these are my latest sigs...



This isn't a thread for critique =P


----------



## Mukiru (Jan 1, 2009)

Darkrai said:


> It would be unethical, and they're nothing compared with these.
> 
> And I'm on msn =O
> 
> ...


Ohh I'm on too.


Darkrai said:


> This isn't a thread for critique =P



I see sorry about that..


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 1, 2009)

<-- Theres one with boobs so a warning


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

Naito exaggerated on his tag-wall <<


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _411-420_


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 2, 2009)

I like his stuff, they're shiny :3


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, Naito is great =D

I've uploaded 190 more tags, so it's now near 700 tags to post << I'm on 420 XD

Pity few comment here D:


----------



## Monark (Jan 8, 2009)

^ His work is great inspiration 

I love that shit.


----------



## Tash (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 10, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Volture (Jan 11, 2009)

My favs.


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 12, 2009)

this one is nice, who made it? =O

And volture, only one of your images is showing =P













tags from the team I'm on for a battle <3


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Billie Amourex (Jan 20, 2009)

3rd and 4th pages have true and absolute treasures. 
Then on the 2nd page..only things I dig are the House tag with the black & white loops, a gorgeous little gold - looking comp piece, and the one Twilight tag. 

Lmao. 
Where are you getting your stuff from?
TM's totally gone under in terms of good stuff to find, in comparison to a couple of years ago.

I'm actually inspired to make something today. 
Its historical anyway. 

Whenever I see shit like this..some of it, its like - I HAVE to make something like that. Just in terms of impact. 

Like that one tag says - 'Fuck the trend. Be CREATIVE.' - lul.

Oh, Darki -
Whatever happened to .ave:.?
You scare him away while I was gone?
Lol, no wonder.

Edit: Everything I liked:








KINSETIC says:
/part 1
KINSETIC says:










KINSETIC says:
/part 2
KINSETIC says:


----------



## Billie Amourex (Jan 20, 2009)

next: 
Lmao.
So all in all  - 
Out of those 400+ or whatever -
I only liked *20* of them. 
I think that shit's funny.













/p3
KINSETIC says:


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 20, 2009)

You've posted 9 on each post, so you've only liked 18 =P

I've been collecting these since the beginning of Summer; for some, I went to NSL, and searched through the VERY old Professional Battles. Then I went through some inspirational threads, some PBs, and voilá xd also checked the threads on the last pages of TM =P

About dave; he was banned for some reason, but he's unbanned now, but I haven't seen him.


----------



## Billie Amourex (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah. National Sig League.
The only thing with classing sites is that its most often that the styles tend to blend into the same thing. 

Ditto with TM. that's why the good stuff you found was in the back
And oh, 18, not 20 - sorry about that. 

The stuff I pulled were the only things that stood out to me. 
I just wonder if new styles are going to emerge. 

More so if the standards are going to be nixxed. 
Not so much because they're high, mostly because the trend for the last few years has always been good typography x abstract c4d x cinematic lighting x photography esque perspective = Dubbed 'Pro' tags.

All of the tags here inspire me, don't get me wrong. 
No problems there.

Then I also wonder if making tags paves a clear transition into becoming an actual graphic designer, rather than a 'Professional' / 'Semi Professional' - tag maker / artist on gfx sites.   

From what I've heard from kids that make tags, but have connections to the Industry. The actual professionals in that field see potential in kids, but they're afraid that people are putting too much emphasis on tags only being made for 'show' rather than serving Graphic Design's essential element - to communicate.


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2009)

What is naito ?


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 21, 2009)

Billie Amourex said:


> All of the tags here inspire me, don't get me wrong.
> No problems there.



Don't apologize or justify yourself, it's your own taste xd



> Then I also wonder if making tags paves a clear transition into becoming an actual graphic designer, rather than a 'Professional' / 'Semi Professional' - tag maker / artist on gfx sites.
> 
> From what I've heard from kids that make tags, but have connections to the Industry. The actual professionals in that field see potential in kids, but they're afraid that people are putting too much emphasis on tags only being made for 'show' rather than serving Graphic Design's essential element - to communicate.



That's a good question. Some that follow a Design University often start directly into what we call "LPs"; there are those that start on "tags", then move to LPs, and sometimes they get really good. I have a friend of mine who started on tags, moved to LPs, and is doing some jobs for some companies. I don't know if he as a design degree, though.



frajosg said:


> What is naito ?



A person =P


----------



## Billie Amourex (Jan 21, 2009)

I justified myself. 
I have to thank you. 
Because of you posting all of these, I was able to make the following last night:


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah but who is naito ? where is he/she/it from ?


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 21, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Yeah but who is naito ? where is he/she/it from ?



He's everywhere, I guess xd you can find him over planetrenders


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

If you want to find good tags go to tagmonkey.org.


----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't see that one from salzella yet, it's nice =D

No love for this thread DD:


----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 16, 2009)

Care to have this stickied? Too much inspiration to miss out on, really.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 16, 2009)

Found one lying in one of my folders:





Dirty Harry said:


> Care to have this stickied? Too much inspiration to miss out on, really.



Yep.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2009)

This one right here is my favourite one. All of them are great...I'm amazed that I actually looked at them all.


----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)

Dirty Harry said:


> Care to have this stickied? Too much inspiration to miss out on, really.



Of course, it would save me the time to look for it in older pages =D



This one is surely great. I forgot who did it though D: someone with Phoenix on its name.


----------



## Siren (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow Darkrai, these are sweet! Props to you for finding 'n' sharing.


----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)

The props should be going to the ones who did the tags =P


----------



## Darkrai (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Balqees (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow so coool
I like it 

we wait more frome u ^^

regards >>>>


----------



## Art (Apr 2, 2009)

I see you darkrai


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 5, 2009)

HI DYST =D [/spam]


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Apr 9, 2009)

that animated one is nice. 

But I think the last one is a repeat


----------



## Billie Amourex (Apr 12, 2009)

4th page pretty much inspires me to get my ass into photoshop again. 
Even though its been about..10 minutes. Lmao.

Loads of inspiration, babe.
Lovin it <3


----------



## Darkrai (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Darkrai (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Jun 25, 2009)

Good finds Darkrai


----------



## SynthesisGuitar (Jul 13, 2009)

there all great,
one question we know that you didnt do them,
but were they created by members of this forums???


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

No, mostly people on PlanetRenders or NSL.


----------



## Darkrai (Jul 18, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> No, mostly people on PlanetRenders or NSL.



And tagmonkey.


----------



## Aoir (Jul 18, 2009)

Great Gfx-Stuff.. but my GFX-Skillz grow quick up.. that means in 3 Years will my Showroom pwn this one.. at all u are in right.. the ebst tags i´ve seen^^


----------



## Darkrai (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Wicked Daze (Nov 11, 2009)

Some nice pieces up there.

Time to name drop! (this page)

Dyst, Hishy, Aquafina, HylianMogget, Salzella, WIS, Ecstacy, Glorious and I think Davoli, bmat, BLANE & Red Ranger/MA.


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 16, 2009)

These are one of my VERY BEST ANIME SIGS.


----------



## martineargent (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all.
I love all the tags here.


----------



## Darkrai (Jan 12, 2010)

Darkrai used Revive.


----------



## Luru (Jan 25, 2010)

Like a Profession section ! awesome !


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Same creator for all of them. He had only been doing it for half a year then, and yet mustered such a collection of salutable works. Rising star, VBG.


----------



## b e o (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darkrai (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Darkrai (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

I wish I was this good at photoshop >w>


----------



## b e o (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 8, 2010)

Darkai can i order som. if you don't mind i'll rep


----------



## b e o (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## b e o (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## peach schnapps (Jul 20, 2010)

geez.. those are some hawtass epic tags >__< i've been gone wayyyyyyyyy too long


----------



## NoBodyFamous (Aug 4, 2010)

There are no words to describe the awesomness of this pic


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

smudging and lighting


----------



## b e o (Sep 11, 2010)

its more than just smudging and lighting, lol.

its not that easy to replicate a style like that tag.


----------



## Clueso (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Sigs so far..
but i will become better than all..
just give me 20 Years without no REAL LIFE


----------



## b e o (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## b e o (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## b e o (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Norc (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 19, 2010)

> ​


This one is awesome.


----------



## Norc (Jan 2, 2011)

it`s made by someone name blane i think.


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 16, 2011)

Indeed, it was a collab between Gasoline and Blane.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 16, 2011)

Darkrai said:


> Indeed, it was a collab between Gasoline and Blane.



wow, this guy is a god.


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 16, 2011)

You didn't have to quote it all xD

Two different guys: first is Gasoline, second is Blane.

But yeah, they're both gods.


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Some oldies:

Dorot




Humac:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Hadouken:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Bramble:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Krazy:




Wiisha/Magne:





Beast:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Najn:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Gokuva:






Ryuuzaki:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

M_A:




Shadowfawx:






EPIC:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Guile:




Demonflair:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Departed:






Anigra:


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 17, 2011)

Put that shit in spoilers faget.


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Progunner:




Artmonkey:






Harry:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Tummeh:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Pathey:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

LRUD:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Shynobi:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Zuma:







aNext:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Macabre:






Joel:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

DN:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Naito:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Led:




JTR:



xProphet:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

etn/lasers:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Sage:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 17, 2011)

Kricket:





Fish:


----------



## Darkrai (Apr 18, 2011)

salmax:


----------



## b e o (May 2, 2011)

salmax has a few more good ones as well


----------



## Norc (May 4, 2011)

like this.


damn what a talented guy.

epic typo by upsidedown.
it`s huge so i put it in a spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 24, 2011)

^This one just wow'd me. 

Well most of these tags have, but this one - I don't know, the earthiness of it really stands out to me. 

So much inspiration in one thread


----------



## Wicked Daze (Jul 26, 2011)

Amazing post, some of the best tags ever up there. I was surprised to find one of mind on the first page as well!


----------



## b e o (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Plun (Sep 11, 2011)

Salmax's works are good as always.


----------



## Agent Orange (Oct 26, 2011)

Brings back some memories


----------



## Degauss (Oct 28, 2011)

evoforce


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

Made by the one and only


----------



## Tsukishima (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ They are amateur/newbie sigs dude...

Also, the best c4d sigs you are ever going to see are here :


----------



## Tsukishima (Jan 8, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> ^^ They are amateur/newbie sigs dude...
> 
> Also, the best c4d sigs you are ever going to see are here :



At least it's much better than the usual sigs i see in another forum i go to.


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2012)

Had to change my sig but I would like this to be here, I really love it


----------



## Misao (Feb 18, 2012)

^ That is one pretty sig indeed.


----------



## Misao (Feb 27, 2012)

Favorite tags thus far from a lot of places and lot of taggers.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

This one's so simple, but so awesome. <3


----------



## b e o (Jun 28, 2012)

x'posion



vynka


tr1bal


----------



## Magnofsky (Oct 3, 2012)

be0ez said:


> x'posion
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How are you registered on every fuccking forum, LOL.

anywho

probably the best tag there is, humac + blane, 2 legends


----------



## b e o (Oct 5, 2012)

who are you?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Vixen said:


>



Those sigs are so pretty, OMG I LOVE KATY PERRY


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

Recently saw this one, loved it.


----------



## Valen (Aug 22, 2013)

Dropping some which caught my attention recently:


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Valen said:


> Dropping some which caught my attention recently:



woah, man. those are beautiful.

hopefully i can be that good someday.


----------

